# Farewell AJ Confessore



## Rosebud (May 21, 2012)

Such sad news today. 

How I wish someone had been able to change your mind.


----------



## Shosh (May 22, 2012)

It is so very sad. He was very young 

It is tragic when someone feels that there is no hope, and that life is no longer worth living.


----------



## PhatChk (May 22, 2012)

I was deeply sadden by this news today :'(


----------



## Marlayna (May 22, 2012)

Rest in Peace, AJ. I'm so sorry it ended like this for you.


----------



## tonynyc (May 22, 2012)

Very Sad and Tragic


----------



## collared Princess (May 22, 2012)

I pray you found the peace you were looking for...you gave us so much joy...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 22, 2012)

Dearest A.J. You were a kind, funny, sweet soul and I pray you can find some peace. We will all miss that smile.


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2012)

Whilst I did not know AJ well I knew him here and on fb. What a sad end to such an inspiring and amazing Man. He will be missed more than words can express. May the angels take you to a better place AJ.


----------



## Webmaster (May 22, 2012)

I don't know what to say. This is just so sad. I don't have any particulars, but apparently somehow A. J. killed himself on May 21 at his home in New Jersey. A eulogy of sorts is posted here.

I didn't know A.J. very well, but he did stay at my house in Albany a couple of days some 20 years ago when, if I remember correctly, he did work on a video of Brie. He was an ardent FA and participated in Dimensions over the years, and has some 150 posts to his name on this latest incarnation of the Dimensions boards. A couple of years ago he wrote me that Dimensions still held a special place for him in his early 40s, "even though my life rarely affords me the luxury of posting anymore."

He told me at that time of his latest project, that of producing an all-star CD. In his words: 

"Long story short, I'll soon be releasing an album of newly-recorded cover songs, featuring the many popular rock & pop tunes about large and lovely ladies. "Fat Bottomed Girls," "Unskinny Bop," "Whole Lotta Rosie," "Baby Got Back" and a whole bunch of others, about a dozen in all. One of the songs will be performed by a BBW member of the Dimensions Forums and I even have an original recording by Candye Kane! As if that wasn't amazing enough, all the other tracks feature name talent from several noteworthy rock acts, including Quiet Riot, Cinderella, Twisted Sister, Trans-Siberian Orchestra and others. I even have a TV personality who currently hosts a weekly VH1 music program. Essentially, I've called in every favor I ever had, drained my life savings and put my entire life on hold for a year to make this crazy dream come true... and it's now on the verge of going public! Though I haven't made any BBW talk show appearances for awhile, hopefully this newest effort will continue my efforts to spread the good word about BBWs and fat acceptance."

The album was a stunner, with awesome art done by Les Toil. A. J. discussed the project here on a number of occasions (see thread) and also created a comprehensive Whole Lotta Love info page here.

I always knew A.J. as a funny, upbeat kind of guy, but apparently there was a darker side, one that he eventually could not escape.

Rest in peace, A.J. 

View attachment whole_lotta_love.jpg


----------



## imfree (May 22, 2012)

I didn't know AJ, but I knew he was quite a guy. Rest in Peace, AJ.


----------



## BBWMoon (May 22, 2012)

AJ went out of his way to say kind words to me at a NAAFA convention years ago in NJ. Bless his beautiful soul. I'm so sorry that he gave up. I wish I could have done anything for him.


----------



## Lovelyone (May 22, 2012)

I ran into him at a bash and teased him that his hair was prettier than mine and in his fashion he flipped his hair and laughed. He was very kind and will be missed.


----------



## DeniseW (May 22, 2012)

Tony was one of the very first FA's I ever met and I had a little crush on him in the 90's......I'll never forget him...


----------



## moore2me (May 22, 2012)

Very sad about AJ. I hope his being on the Dr Oz show did not contribute to this - that his sense of self was not mortally wounded.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 22, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Very sad about AJ. I hope his being on the Dr Oz show did not contribute to this - that his sense of self was not mortally wounded.



I had the same thought. I hope he's found the peace in death he couldn't find in life.


----------



## Marlayna (May 22, 2012)

AJ wrote and spoke of his family and financial troubles, so Dr. wasn't a problem for him.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 22, 2012)

Sorry to see it has all led to this 
He was good to the community. I hope he finds peace, at least.


----------



## SuperMishe (May 22, 2012)

AJ - the only Banana Man I've ever gotten a hug from. RIP.


----------



## Leesa (May 22, 2012)

You made NJ a wonderful place to visit. I will never forget your unconditional love for the fatties! <3 
Thank you, Anthony John!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (May 23, 2012)

Such very sad news - I hope he finds the peace he desired.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 24, 2012)

I still am at a loss for words. This really hurts......


----------



## collared Princess (May 24, 2012)

I'm kinda glad that I moved away from NJ because I would see him in the city at the club or at the bashes...how empty it would be not to see him disappear only to return with his banana suit on.... Sigh..


----------



## Leesa (May 27, 2012)

Angie, AJ and me! <3 

View attachment 3cuties.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (May 27, 2012)

I finally have the right words for AJ's passing. A tribute to my friend:

Got no manners and I'm not too clean
but I know what I like if you know what I mean
What'll people say? Well mister cantcha see
It don't mean spit to me


Hot damn, Lord above,
I want a lotta woman with a lotta love
Well, thin is in, but it's plain to see,
it don't mean spit to me
I need: big hips, sweet lips, make a man outta me
The bigger the cushion,
the better the pushin' 
most definitely

(I need a whole lotta woman)
To keep me satisfied
(I need a whole lotta woman)
Baby, for ride after ride after ride
(I need a whole lotta woman)
Yeah, 'cause what you are is what you eat
And I need something sweet

Lock the windows, close the doors,
then she get down on all fours
Let the neighbors talk, but can't you see,
it don't mean spit to me
No! Oh yeah!
(I need a whole lotta woman)
Yes I do, to keep me satisfied
(I need a whole lotta woman)
Yeah yeah, yeah yeah, yeah,
for ride after ride after ride
(I need a whole lotta woman)
I'm tellin' you, 'cause what you are is what you eat
And I need something sweet (I want somethin')

[Instrumental break]
never did, never will

Yeah, 'cause meatless girls don't satisfy me
Mama mama, for ride after ride after ride
(I need a whole lotta woman) Yeah, that's right,
what you are is who you eat
And I need something
(I need a whole lotta woman)
Oh, I need a whole lotta woman
(I need a whole lotta woman) Hey, Bruce
(I need a whole lotta woman) Yeah yeah, oh oh oh


----------



## toni (Jun 2, 2012)

I went to his funeral and it really bothered me. AJ was such an animated person, full of life. Seeing him laying there was heartbreaking. I hope he is at peace.  

View attachment AJTONI.jpg


----------



## collared Princess (Jun 13, 2012)

toni said:


> I went to his funeral and it really bothered me. AJ was such an animated person, full of life. Seeing him laying there was heartbreaking. I hope he is at peace.



Aww Tony so sorry..I can completely understand what you are saying ...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh AJ...I am so very sorry. I am reading about this for the first time and I'm shocked. Such a bright, shining person with a quick wit and a welcoming personality. I have no words. Such a loss. Rest peacefully, AJ. Those who make others smile have a special place in heaven.


----------



## Snackgirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Love Snackgirl


SamanthaNY, if you're out there and read this, would love to talk to you. Email me at [email protected].


----------



## Dansinfool (Jul 2, 2012)

As so many have said already it's sad his life had to end this way.
Rest in peace AJ!


----------



## dragorat (Jul 5, 2012)

*Just got home from work.Turned on the puter & opened the forums.The 1st thing to catch my eye was this thread.I never had the pleasure of actually meeting AJ but we talked here occassionally.When I found out he was making The "Whole Lotta Love"CD,I was 1 of the 1st to order & told him I looked forward to it.When I got it I played it straight thru several times.You could tell it was a true work of love.He poured his heart & soul into it.The biggest suprise for me was what I found at the end of the CD.After the last listed cut there's a bonus.As CC Banana he does a bit with an Ersine beauty of TV & movies.....Miss Piggy!Let's just say,Piggy got the best of him.On a more serious note,It breaks my heart knowing we lost a loving caring man in such a sad way.My prayers go out to him & to his family.The Big man upstairs just took home a man of true a"peel"(sorry couldn't resist but did the bad joke in AJ's honor!)*


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 6, 2012)

I did not meat AJ, but I am so sorry for the lost. RIP.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 25, 2013)

For those of you who remember AJ, one of our mutual friends (Gabriel) had a friend who's an illustrator do a drawn tribute to AJ as CC Banana. I wrote a short intro on my blog page which you can read here, but I'm linking the pic so everyone can see this fantastic tribute to our friend and fallen brother.


----------

